# Sunday 30th September Frilford Heath Black tee challenge



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2018)

I have just seen this event and it looks a good deal.

Day before West Hill so those looking to play on the Sunday as we have booked the Sunday night and Monday night down in Aldershot.

I have just stuck 3 entries in.

Its a shotgun start apparently about 10am.

*Black Tee Challenge

Red Course*





*Sunday 30 September 2018*

*Entry Fee: Â£50.00* Includes Coffee and Bacon roll on arrival and Golf.
*Entry closes: 16[SUP]th[/SUP] September 2018*
*Format: Individual Stableford*
*Handicap Limit: Men 18


https://www.frilfordheath.co.uk/vis...n_name=Black+Tee+Challenge&competition_id=183
*


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2018)

Sounds like it could be a bad scoring day given the setup!!

If welcome and I am able to go, is it just a case of entering yourself on the system Glyn, looks like it? (will need to check with wife, and see if Adam wants to go, sure he would love a go at it)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2018)

Darren,

Just enter online, it looks like a free for all.

Ta


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Darren,

Just enter online, it looks like a free for all.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, thanks for the heads up on the event, cant wait :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2018)

I can't remember which course is which, but the red & blue are both excellent courses, but one, hopefully the red stands out much more as a championship course than the other. 

I played it immediately after a European Tour event was held on there and the greens were phenomenal.  Gorse lined fairways, which if your ball goes anywhere near, forget it and reload.

Very friendly clubhouse also that welcome visitors, I always attempt to do at least 1 of their opens a year.


----------



## IainP (Jan 7, 2018)

Couple of questions:

To those already registered, do you pay now or nearer the time?

To those who have played in this particular event before, know it says 18 limit but do you think many golfers at the high end of cat 2 (like me) play in it?


----------



## DRW (Jan 8, 2018)

IainP said:



			Couple of questions:

To those already registered, do you pay now or nearer the time?

To those who have played in this particular event before, know it says 18 limit but do you think many golfers at the high end of cat 2 (like me) play in it?
		
Click to expand...

I and son have entered and when you register/enter you have to pay over the Â£50.00 at that stage.

A list of player/handicaps are here and a mixture already of handicaps :-

https://www.golfgenius.com/pages/3811676093434338736

I have never played it before, but if your handicap is below the 18 they say, then go for it, get your name down. Should be a great challenege playing off the back tees and the course setup like it was for the qualifying school. I fully expect to score about 23 points

Hope that helps.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2018)

Me an Josh are joining you'se....

So many Williams' they'll think they're in Wales.:whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have just seen this event and it looks a good deal.

Day before West Hill so those looking to play on the Sunday as we have booked the Sunday night and Monday night down in Aldershot.

I have just stuck 3 entries in.

Its a shotgun start apparently about 10am.

*Black Tee Challenge

Red Course*





*Sunday 30 September 2018*

*Entry Fee: Â£50.00* Includes Coffee and Bacon roll on arrival and Golf.
*Entry closes: 16[SUP]th[/SUP] September 2018*
*Format: Individual Stableford*
*Handicap Limit: Men 18


https://www.frilfordheath.co.uk/vis...n_name=Black+Tee+Challenge&competition_id=183
*

Click to expand...

Good spot Glyn


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 9, 2018)

I have just entered, I am hoping a couple of other guys from my home club will enter too so I have someone to travel there with.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2018)

They came from the North...........

Liverbirdie

NW Jocko

Junior

All on parade, Stuey and Duffers may also follow.:thup:

Early start from up here, early finish then on the beers to watch the ryder cup!!!!


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2018)

I didn't enter this in the end, combination of making it off the reserve list for West Hill and the Ryder Cup. 
Best of luck to those that did.
Maybe next year.

Cheers


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

Iâ€™ll be there with my A-team for our end of season away trip. 

Weâ€™re playing the Blue course in the morning, bacon butties etc at 8am then teeing off from 9am. 

Sandwiches & chips for lunch then back out on one of the other courses from 2pm, must be green as you lot wonâ€™t be back in within 4hrs on the red ðŸ˜œ

Then a 2-course meal followed by our awards for the day and season. 

Think we paid Â£115 all in, which covers our prizes also. 

Should see some of you lingering about before I tee off.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2018)

5am start for Josh an me coming from't Narthâ€¦â€¦.  steady forecast weather-wise....  shorts??


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

2blue said:



			5am start for Josh an me coming from't Narthâ€¦â€¦.  steady forecast weather-wise....  shorts??
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t wear shorts even if it was mid summer, too much gorse & prickly stuff lining the fairways.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Play well today guys ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

Well those are greens that were electric.

Winning score was 35 points - donâ€™t think I have three putted so many times in one round and actually played well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2018)

Fastest greens I've played in years.


----------



## IainP (Oct 1, 2018)

Would you guys recommend this event?
Was it much different to just playing as a visitor etc. ?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 1, 2018)

I enjoyed the day, Tee to green I was pants but putted pretty well, the greens were very pure and even paced.  Playing off the back tee's was a bit of a push for me (and I think most of the field) but fun to do occasionally, I finished on 30 points which was respectable given a CSS of 77 !


----------



## Captainron (Oct 8, 2018)

IainP said:



			Would you guys recommend this event?
Was it much different to just playing as a visitor etc. ?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not overly long off the black tees but the greens were bonkers fast.


----------

